# shower :) (pic heavy)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally, mango, and munch all had a shower together


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww cute  I love the 7th picture it looks like their having a little meeting or something


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmm.... the only one plotting something was munch... she nipped dally's toe once in there lol


----------



## tic_tac (Jun 1, 2011)

how I wish my lovebirds and tic-tac can get a long like that.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine rarely do haha

mango is more laid back and he doesnt hurt the tiels but munch will if she really wants to. she was in a good mood today though so this is weird for me.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha aww they make Dally look like she's a giant  Such cute photos


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they do, dont they? lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww cute cute wet birdies


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww so cute and wet. Niko never get so wet


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww. they look like they were huddling together. the lovebirds look so funny with their little bodies and huge beaks... they just make me think of Pac-man.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

really? i think of something from jurrassic park LOL

especially this photo


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

hahaha!! I just let out the funniest laugh at my desk. Luckily nobody is really in the office yet.

Dally- Awesome photos.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hahaha thats funny... if others were there imagine the looks you would have gotten lol

i find it funny that mango kept following dally around. it was cute. and she was ok with the lovies until munch nipped her toe


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I was actually surprised to see them all showering together! Munch always goes after her, right?

Tsuka still staying separate for now?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah.... hes still separate.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahaha beautiful photos


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Dally looks like their mommy lol


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you face the shower head hitting a wall and let it bounce off??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, i let it fall in the centre of the shower. they can go to it if they want to.


----------

